# darts world championship



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

just about to start on BBC1 :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yip I am looking forward to watching this too:thumb:


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

the real one is on sky


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

catch the pigeo said:


> the real one is on sky


nowt wrong with the BDO championships. at least the champion varies rather than being one person winning it year in, year out


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Cough *Taylor* Cough:lol:


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> nowt wrong with the BDO championships. at least the champion varies rather than being one person winning it year in, year out


Didnt say there was anything wrong but the majority of the
players in the bdo wouldnt get past round 2 in the pdc championship:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

catch the pigeo said:


> the real one is on sky


:lol: you read my mind.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

silverback said:


> :lol: you read my mind.


I am watching that tonight its on a 7 30:thumb:


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Anybody watch the Berneveld match last night?

I thought it was an excellent game, well done to the Aussie Whitlock, he held his nerve to knock Barny out.

Only caughtt the 1st 2 sets of the Taylor match, the guy he was playing looked very very nervous, i think he was a bit overwhelmed.

If Whitlock plays as well as he did against Barny when he plays the Power, the final will definitely be a cracking one.

Its on tonight 7:30ish I believe.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

po-low said:


> Anybody watch the Berneveld match last night?
> 
> I thought it was an excellent game, well done to the Aussie Whitlock, he held his nerve to knock Barny out.
> 
> ...


Yep watched that last night, superb match, now that was a game of dart! I am glad Whitlock got through personally as if it was Barny against Taylor then the first set woudl be OK then Barny just shuts down and lets Taylor walk away with it! Hopefully Simon will put up a fight tonight against Taylor, he certainly has teh capabilities! 

As for the BDO Worlds that started yesterday, I think you have to put things into perspective, the PDC in the main are all full time pro's, then BDO guys are in the main amateurs, some are full time pro's etc, so there will be obvious differences!

However both championships have there place, but the sooner everything is all under one code the better I think! But whilst the maroon blazers are in charge at Muswell Hill then that will never happen!

There you go, in the meantime lets enjoy the darts


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

Whitlock will take it home tonight!

Someone has to beat taylor some time!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I would like to see Whitlock win because he deserves it and he has shown some really high quality Darts.


----------

